# Laptop mit wlan PC Verbinden



## kays (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe folgendes Szenario.

Im 1OG habe ich einen Laptop an dem eine Externe Fesplatte hängt diese ist wiederrum mit dem Receiver verbunden.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne vom PC im EG mittels Wlan Stick auf die Daten der Externen Festplatte zugreifen wie stelle ich das denn an ? 
Eine genaue Anleitung wäre da sehr hilfreich da ich absolut keine Ahnung von so etwas habe....ich hab mich schon durch google gewühlt und überall bisschen rumpepfuscht in den einstellungen auf dem PC aber ich schaff es einfach nicht da eine Verbindung herzustellen 

Daten:
Auf dem Laptop ist Vista32Bit Installiert - Auf dem PC Vista64Bit
Router ist ein: DSL-EasyBox 602 Vodafone

mal zum anschauen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kenji_91 (18. Oktober 2009)

benutzt doch teamviewer.


----------



## kenji_91 (18. Oktober 2009)

oder Ad-Hoc
Netzwerktotal.de - Das Netzwerk Portal rund um Windows


----------



## midnight (18. Oktober 2009)

Willst du streamen oder wild Daten kopieren? Das kannst du mit W-Lan getrost abhaken.
Verbinde Laptop und PC mit dem Router und dann gibt auf dem Laptop die externe frei, dann solltest du drankommen.

so far


----------



## kays (18. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Willst du streamen oder wild Daten kopieren? Das kannst du mit W-Lan getrost abhaken.
> *Verbinde Laptop und PC mit dem Router und dann gibt auf dem Laptop die externe frei, dann solltest du drankommen.*
> 
> so far



das hab ich ja vor aber ich weiss nicht wie 
wo und was muss ich da ein stellen ?


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2009)

Ist deine Festplatte Nas fähig?
Wenn nicht muss immer dein Laptop an sein an dem deine externe Festplatte dranhängt.
Dann einfach deine Festplatte im Netzwerk freigeben.
Nun solltest du vom Pc aus auf deine externe platte zugreifen können.
Filme wirst Du dir anschauen können aber wie kays es schon sagt wirst Du beim übertragen von grösseren Dateien per W-Lan viel Zeit benötigen.
Platte Freigeben:
Wenn dann rechte Maustaste auf die Festplatte und dan auf Freigabe klicken.
Ziemlich im unteren Drittel des Fensters "erweiterte Freigabe" klicken
Dann erscheint noch ein Fenster danach unter "erweiterte Freigabe" häkchen in das Kästchen setzen.
Und im gleiche Fenster bei Berechtigungen "Vollzugriff jeder" häkchen setzen übernehmen fertig.


----------



## kenji_91 (18. Oktober 2009)

möööp.
siehe den post weiter oben.
>>adhoc<<


----------



## rabit (18. Oktober 2009)

Warum adhoc bitteschön?
Der hat doch den Router.
Adhoc ist uninteressant für Ihn es sei er will auf den Comfort des Routers verzichten.


----------



## midnight (18. Oktober 2009)

Eben, die kabellose Verbindung anklicken, das Netz auswählen und nen Schlüssel auswählen.
Eine Freigabe erzeugst du, in dem du den entsprechenden Ordner rechtsklickst und "Freigabe" auswählst. Im einfachsten für für "Jeder". Solang keiner außer dir im Netz ist, ist das ok.

so far


----------



## kays (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bekomm es nciht hin, ich habe die filme nun schon auf dem rechner kopiert aber das freigeben will nicht klappen da das feld ausgegraut ist...

was nu ?


----------



## K3n$! (23. Oktober 2009)

Was fällt dir denn an deinem Bild auf ? 

Bei dir ist nichts freigegeben.

Einfach auf Erweiterte Freigabe und da das dann so einstellen, wie du es gern hättest.


----------



## kays (23. Oktober 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Was fällt dir denn an deinem Bild auf ?
> 
> *Bei dir ist nichts freigegeben.*
> 
> Einfach auf Erweiterte Freigabe und da das dann so einstellen, wie du es gern hättest.



das sehe ich selber, aber wie änder ich das ? 

mal eine genau aussage wäre nicht schlecht denn mit sachen wie "..und da das dann so einstellen, wie du es gern hättest" kann ich nix anfangen. Wenn ich wüsste was ich einstellen muss bräucht ich ja nicht fragen...

also mal klartext büdde..

gruß kays


----------



## K3n$! (23. Oktober 2009)

Also 

Du gehst auf deine Festplatte -> rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> den Reiter Freigabe wählen -> Erweiterte Freigabe ->  Hacken Rein bei Ordner freigeben -> Freigabenamen einstellen (so wie er später im Netzwerk angezeigt werden soll -> dann auf Übernehmen -> nun müsste der als Auswahl drin stehen -> bei Berechtigung kannst du Benutzergruppen hinzufügen, die besondere Schreib und Leserechte bekommen -> dort wieder auf OK -> bei Zwischenspeicher kannst du auch noch auswählen, ob du Dateien für Offlinebenutzer zugänglichen machen willst (würde ich einfach so lassen) -> dann auf OK und fertig  
Du müsstest jetzt ein kleines Symbol an deiner Festplatte sehen.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlicher


----------



## rabit (23. Oktober 2009)

Habe ich doch schon genauestens erklärt.
LESEN XD
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...laptop-mit-wlan-pc-verbinden.html#post1199754


----------



## kays (24. Oktober 2009)

@K3n$! - das war nun wirklich verständlich 
@rabit  - hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen da ich ja wie gesagt davon 0 ahnung habe und es bisschen ausführlicher brauche..

also hab jetzt vorn links die 2 mänchen an der festplatte..scheint schon mal geklappt zu haben.

soo und wie kann ich jetzt von meinem pc aus darauf zugreifen ?


----------



## K3n$! (24. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt müsstest du auf Netzwerk gehen. Also bei dir.

Also Start -> kann sein, dass es bei dir rechts schon drin ist, falls nicht gibst du einfach bei suchen "Netzwerk" ein.
Dort sollte jetzt der andere PC drin auftauchen. Den wählst du aus und schon müsstest du die Backup-Platte sehen können.


----------



## kays (24. Oktober 2009)

ahhhh, ja klappt...na wenn man weiss wie es geht ist es echt leicht...danke dir 

gruß kays


----------



## K3n$! (24. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem


----------

